# Lets make interactive sigs.



## test84 (Jan 30, 2008)

once Hadrian told me that sigs are so yesteday, of course he joked about it but isnt it cool to have something to play with for a seocnd or two after reading someone's post instead of reading whatever flash cart he has or whatever game he's playing?

since we are now allowed to have flash in our sig, we can discuss ideas here and people with skills could making them (like flash little programs) for them.

Rules:
1)they should obviously be so small that dont weight the page load or big guyz (or boys) will remove the feature. (the whole thing should be under 100k, the GBAtemp's rule on SIGs)

2)It should not play sound automatically unless someone CLICKS on it, not even mouse hover.

3)its dimensions should follow GBAtemps dimension rule too.

*How to add flash to your sigs:*
[ flash = height , Width ]http://www.url.com/files/filename.swf [ / flash]


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 30, 2008)

n00b question: How do you put flash on your signature!?



QUOTE(test84 @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> they should obviously be so small that dont weight the page load or big guyz (or boys) will remove the feature.



I would like to add to that.. PLEASE! DON'T PUT SOUND ON YOU FLASH SIG! Unless you have to click on the sig to hear it.. like test84 did.

EDIT: Just made me an interactive one.. kinda ugly.. but my "design skills" suck.. I'll polish it later


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> n00b question: How do you put flash on your signature!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There you go.  How to add flash.

I like Ace's sig.  Bang!


----------



## Urza (Jan 31, 2008)

Here's a tip for Firefox users: Install NoScript so these annoying sigs are automatically blocked.


----------



## test84 (Jan 31, 2008)

I put 3 rules to remove possible annoying potential and you add something like this.


----------



## Urza (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(test84 @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> I put 3 rules to remove possible annoying potential and you add something like this.


If it moves in any way, its an annoyance and should be removed. I don't understand why you kids have an urge to put shitty flash videos in my face everytime you post.

CockroachMan's is useful at least.


----------



## test84 (Jan 31, 2008)

it plays on demand, so its no annoying.
if you think it is, use the plugins that you know and dont watch them.
this place is about making them not debating about it.


----------



## Urza (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(test84 @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> it plays on demand, so its no annoying.
> if you think it is, use the plugins that you know and dont watch them.
> this place is about making them not debating about it.


If you didn't want to start an argument, you shouldn't have criticized my post. I'm just making sure the other people who find them annoying have a means to block it.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

what program do you guys use to make flash sigs ?


----------



## test84 (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> what program do you guys use to make flash sigs ?



Flash!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 31, 2008)

is it free ?


----------



## test84 (Jan 31, 2008)

no, you have to pay.


----------



## shadowboy (Jan 31, 2008)

I would, but i don't know how... will it work with mac?


----------



## sfunk (Jan 31, 2008)

http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/

Yeah, it's for OSX too. It's a bit pricey to just make sigs with but I'm sure you can find a solution to that problem. ARRRG!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 31, 2008)

A flash avatar doesn't need to be a useless flash animation.. it can be something useful, as for example mine made my signature a more compact then it was without flash


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(test84 @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> no, you have to pay.


Just like with games.


----------



## test84 (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah but we don't have copyright law here.


on topic: topic is ruined.


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 31, 2008)

Flash sigs can be irritating but nothing wrong with them when they're done right. For example Kyoji's, Ashura's, Raf's and that guy who had Pong on his (hadrian? temporarily forgotten who that was, sorry!) made me smile


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 1, 2008)

hmm...
I should learn flash.
After all, I do have a copy of it, after *ahem* backing it up.
Can someone say, "tutorial"?
I'd love to make one that just scrolls through friend codes, after clicking on an arrow or something.
But of course, this would be about an infinate amount of times more useful to me if I had my DSTT, so I can play *ahem* backups all on one cart.
*curses DX*


----------

